
I Got Rejected by Apple Music… So I Redesigned It - sjclemmy
https://medium.com/startup-grind/i-got-rejected-by-apple-music-so-i-redesigned-it-b7e2e4dc64bf
======
j2bax
I wonder how many deaths have been caused by people fumbling around in Apple
Music's interface on their mobile device while driving. It's a sad but true
reality (at least in my life) that I like to listen to music while I'm
driving. Sometimes I want to hear something really specific, and having lost
confidence in Siri to to play the right thing the first time every time (and
not cut me off in the middle of what I'm saying, or ask about searching the
web for something), I've opted to navigate the interface one handed while
glancing back and forth between the road and it. I know its a bad decision to
do this, no matter the interface in question, and ultimately my own
responsibility... but that said, I just wonder if there was a driving mode
that made it really easy to select an artist/album/song one handed with
minimal button sniping or wondering why or how to turn on/off shuffle or other
buried features, if it would save lives.

Ultimately, I just want CarPlay on my phone so that I don't have to rely on
whether or not the specific model vehicle I am in has it, but in its absence,
I wish Apple would make a "simple" mode where all the selections are large
buttons and nothing is too buried. Is that so much to ask?

